# Attestation - again



## BassMan_720 (Aug 20, 2008)

OK! I know lots of people have posted about this but I am very confused.

What actually needs to be attested? The process could cost a fortune if I have everything attested.

My prospective employer has requested my highest qualification certificate and my marriage certificate only be attested. What about birth certificates for myself, wife and daughters? They have asked for my birth certificate and those of my daughters (they have not requested that I have these) but not that for my wife. 

Are these certs needed for anything other than residence visas? I have assumed that my prospective company would sort that out for my whole family. Or, will I have to sponsor my wife and daughters myself, when I have found somewhere to live?


----------



## Mrman (Jul 14, 2008)

I am not an expert, and I have not moved yet, but I am in the process of attesting my Marriage cert and my kids Birth certs.

- Marriage cert is to sponsor my Wife (proof we are married and not cohabiting)
- Birth certs are to sponsor kids and school entry (proof we are the parents)

I did not cert my degree because my company is in a free zone and I think there is an attestation waiver for them. I only sent a copy. If your company is not free zone, I believe you will need that attested too. 

I will attest my wife's degree and professional certs in case she decides to work, it will be necessary.

I believe the process is that your employer sponsors only you on a work visa. You then are able to sponsor wife (once proven through attested marriage cert) and kids (once proven through attested birth cert).


----------



## BassMan_720 (Aug 20, 2008)

Mrman said:


> I am not an expert, and I have not moved yet, but I am in the process of attesting my Marriage cert and my kids Birth certs.
> 
> - Marriage cert is to sponsor my Wife (proof we are married and not cohabiting)
> - Birth certs are to sponsor kids and school entry (proof we are the parents)
> ...


Thanks for that very simple and straight forward reply. I can't tell you how much I've stressed over this.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If your employer has requested that you attest your degree certificate, I would suggest that you do just that. Even if you work in the free zone, you do need to have your certificate attested depending on your profession. I had mine attested as it was required for the employment visa.


----------

